# [RMX:##] im E-Mail-Betreff - was bedeutet das?



## Insane80 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Keine Ahnung, ob ich hier in der richtigen Kategorie bin... aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen 

Ich hab eine Mail weitergeleitet bekommen, da steht vor dem Betreff [RMX:##] - weiß einer, was das zu bedeuten hat? Hat das was mit SPAM oder so zu tun 

Danke!


----------



## Danielovitch (6. Mai 2008)

Insane80 am 06.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob ich hier in der richtigen Kategorie bin... aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen
> 
> ...


Naja, ob's Spam ist, solltest du ja am Rest der E-Mail erkennen können


----------



## Insane80 (6. Mai 2008)

Danielovitch am 06.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ob's Spam ist, solltest du ja am Rest der E-Mail erkennen können


Nein, es ist definitiv kein SPAM 
Das ist eine E-Mail, die von unserer Firma gesendet wurde und bei der Antwort steht jetzt eben vor dem Betreff dieses [RMX]. Das verwundert mich eben, ob es evtl. beim Empfänger als SPAM eingestuft wurde oder ob das was anderes bedeutet. Inhalt ist 100% seriös


----------



## Icefighter (6. Mai 2008)

Reeeeeeeeemix   



Nein, hab da was gefunden:
http://www.retarus.com/de/products/enterprise_messaging_solutions/retarus_managed_email_services.php


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (6. Mai 2008)

Insane80 am 06.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 06.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es könnte alles mögliche sein. Warum schreibst du nicht einfach zurück und fragst sie was das RMX bedeutet? Kann doch eine Abkürzung sein. Ich weiß ja nicht was der Inhalt dieser Mail ist und Vermutungen helfen dir bestimmt nicht weiter. Ansonsten frag deine Kollegen.


----------

